# Nismo cluster & various other parts.



## KiingWill (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey guys, looking for a black nismo 320km cluster to fit to my 34.. preferably unfitted/unused. 

Other parts I'm interested in are general z-tune items, fenders/hood/bumper (these may be a reach but fair to shoot the shot).. also after mine's carbon spoiler blade or as they list it "rear wing" & mine's carbon mirrors.

Cheers 👍


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have an unused new in box R34 cluster (nismo 320)

pick up only (essex)


----------



## KiingWill (Jul 18, 2020)

matty32 said:


> i have an unused new in box R34 cluster (nismo 320)
> 
> pick up only (essex)


How much you after mate? Essex is a bit of a trek for me, couldn't do insured delivery/courier? is the cluster black or white


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

matty32 said:


> i have an unused new in box R34 cluster (nismo 320)
> 
> pick up only (essex)


In Black matty?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No the one im offering is white and its £2200 GBP

im not prepared to send that value of an item to someone on the forum who i dont know personally im afraid.


----------

